# Win8 Pro not reaching desktop?



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all,
been a while since my last visit, all has been good.
I have a HP xw4600 workstation, 2 Gb RAM, Nvidia Quadro NVS 295,
Originally a Win7 pro O/s, with a Win8 Pro "overlay". all has been good til this week when it doesn't make it to the desktop.
I get win8 box logo, allows me to login, then just the cursor on a black screen?
stalls but HDD light working, different rates of flashing. Ctrl + alt + del = normal?? get options, select task Manager, window opens?? see everything with no apps working, services has trend running. several reboots later, I tried inserting win 8 disc, hoping for some diagnostic, no, I finally get a msg scrn flash of around 15 words beginning with "Your PC" then too quick to auto reboot.

should I try the win7 disc??
although puter literate, (and old) I haven't played much with win8
prefer 7 (thus set to boot to desktop)

Any suggestions as to where to start please.
Thanks guys
NT.:banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you mean by a Windows 7 Pro with a Windows 8 Pro overlay??


----------



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi mastercheif,
thanks for the reply.
My apologies, I couldn't find the word yesterday, "upgrade", where some existing files not removed on install. I assume docs etc.
NT


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well you certainly don't want to use a Windows 7 disk for anything. You probably need to run checkdisk (chkdsk /r) but cannot get into Windows to do so. Have you tried tapping F8 continuously after pressing the power button until you see a bunch of options and then choosing Safe Mode with Windows and see if you can get that far.


----------



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Rich,
I attempted safe boot, got a blu screen with 3 opts, cont to win8 boot, advanced options, turn off puter. 
Advanced options screen has refresh pc, reinstall and turn off.
I try'd refresh and got...
"your PC has run into a problem..... offers to check but stays on 0%, then a footnote...
Kernal Data Inpage error dxgkrnl.sys

So then I try'd reinstall, and it tells me my disc is not valid???
Not liking puter right now....lol
NT


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That really feels like a bad hard drive. We can prove it with a chance to save out your files as well booting to a Linux LIve cd. If it boots right up you know the drive is bad and you can copy out any important files or data this way to an external or flash drive.

Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer


----------



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi again,
Sorry for delay, went to another puter armed with cd to burn, 850mb? back again with dvd, try'd to boot, dispite prompting to boot from dvd, still tries to boot win8? after a few goes.... now get "attempting repair" then zip!
Looks like I'm going back to 7.

Win8 doesn't seem workable as a PC, if I wanted to get locked out of system Mr Microsoft I would have bought an Apple!

Still feel like the HDD??
NT


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes...not convinced until system is running fine and I believe that will take a hard drive.


----------



## NTeyeball (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Rich, I'll grab a new SSd and try again.
ooroo
NT


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I'll be here!


----------

